# MATLAB - JAVA - Interface



## KaiooShin2509 (11. Sep 2006)

Hi !

Mal sehen ob mir jemand weiterhelfen kann:

Kleine Einführung zum Verständnis:

Brauche für bereits bestehende MATLAB & SIMULINK Programme eine entsprechende GUI,
welche MATLAB's GUIDE einfach nicht hergibt.

Für Interessierte : http://www.mathworks.com/company/newsletters/news_notes/win02/patterns.html
Hier wirbt Mathworks mehr oder weniger dafür die GUI für alle MATLAB Programme in Java zu entwickeln.

Zur Funktionalität:

Man entwickelt vollkommen unabhängig von MATLAB eine GUI in JAVA und integriert durch die Library "com.Mathworks.jmi" die Funktionalitäten für den Datentransfer.

Kleines Beispiel wie das ganze funktioniert:


```
// -> IMPORT MATLAB ENVIRONMENT

import com.mathworks.*;
import com.mathworks.jmi.Matlab;
import com.mathworks.jmi.MatlabException;

public class matlab extends JFrame
{
    // MATLAB INSTANCE

    private Matlab matlab;
    
    public matlab()
    {
        ....
        ....    
        ....
    
        
        // CREATE MATLAB INSTANCE
    
         try
         {
             matlab = new Matlab();
         }
         catch(Exception i)
         {
             JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this,"NO MATLAB CONNECTION AVAILABLE","Info",1);
         }
    
        String command = "x = 'Hallo MATLAB'";

         try
         {
              matlab.eval(command);
         }
         catch (MatlabException ex)
         {
             JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this,ex.toString(),"Error",1);
         }
         catch (InterruptedException ex)
         {
             JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this,ex.toString(),"Error",1);
         }

        ....
        ....
        ....
    }
}
```

Es lassen sich somit problemlos Variablen jeglicher Art in den Workspace von MATLAB schreiben.
Auch ganze M-Files, etc. können somit problemlos gestartet werden, eigentlich eine feine Sache.

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Rufe ich aus meiner Java GUI eine Plot Funktion auf, 
einfaches Beispiel:


```
plot(sin([0:.1:1]))
```

dann hängt sich das komplette MATLAB und JAVA auf, 
und zwar ohne Fehlermeldung.

Witzigerweiße hat das ganze in der Testphase mal funktioniert .....
Haben es bereits auf mehreren Rechnern ausprobiert, jedoch mit dem selben Ergebnis.

Die MATLAB Version ist 7, R14, SP3
Die JAVA Version ist 1.5.0_2

Hat irgendjemand schoneinmal ein solches Projekt entwickelt bzw. könnte mir einen Tipp geben 
wo das Problem liegen könnte ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Gast (4. Okt 2006)

ich nehme an mathlab nimmt den parameter zu plot als string, wüsste nicht was das da sonst darstellen sollte

also anführungszeichen vergessen


----------

